# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  احالة 33 ضابطا في الأمن العام الى التقاعد

## الحصن نيوز

*احال مجلس الوزراء 33 ضابطا من ملاك الامن العام الى التقاعد.*



والضباط  المحالون الى التقاعد هم: العقيد عبير رياض سعدالدين، والعقيد وسيم بشير  محمود، والمقدم فاضل محمد رجا، والمقدم محمود عبدالرؤوف محمود، والمقدم  احمد قاسم عقله، والمقدم فلاح سليم عبدالله، والمقدم جميل ابراهيم حمد،  والرائد عبدالحكيم حسني عبداللطيف، والرائد سمير محمد ادريس سلامه، والرائد  خالد احمد محمد، والرائد محمد حسن مسلم، والرائد انور عزام صالح، والرائد  حسين علي سليمان، والرائد عبدالحليم عبدالستار سلامه، والرائد حمزه مصطفى  محمد، والرائد عادل ريحان محمد، والرائد نضال يوسف مفلح، والرائد احمد محمد  حسن، والرائد معن خالد عطالله، والرائد اشرف ادوارد يوسف، والرائد  عبدالرحمن علي سلامه، والرائد سامي محمود شحاده، والرائد جميل احمد حمود،  والرائد قاسم محمد علي محمد، والنقيب عبدالسلام محمد عارف، والنقيب محمد  ياسين محمد، والنقيب عبدالكريم عليان عبدالكريم، والنقيب هدى سالم عبدربه،  والملازم الاول اسلام رافع احمد، والملازم محمد خليف مسلم، والملازم الثاني  علي عدنان يوسف، والملازم الثاني رائد محمود طه، والملازم الثاني زياد  ماجد احمد.



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

